# Paddling the Boardman River on 5/10/14



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

I hit the Boardman River for the first time on Saturday. I've had my sights set on her for quite sometime but wasn't able to make it happen before now. I paddled all 30 miles from Supply Road to Traverse Bay where I beached in front of the Holiday Inn and left my canoe there for a Sunday AM pickup.

The Boardman is a gorgeous river - especially the upper. The stretch through the old Brown Bridge Dam pond is a unique landscape. Wished I had more time to explore. Most of the river with me paddling my big 17.9 Mad River was clocking in at 4.5 - 5.5 mph. I started at 845 and finished at 430 all in the bright sunshine of a great spring day.

Surprised at all of the private bridges over the river in the middle section. Some were so low I couldn't get my boat under without serious effort -and of course they were all posted.

The rapids downstream from Geitner Bridge were spirited and fun - no issues. The two big dam crossings weren't as fun. The paddle through Traverse City was neat. I wanted so badly to pull-up and tie off and have a cold one in some of the watering holes I passed but decided to save it for later. And coming out into the Bay was exhilarating...

Unless you are up for big adventure, I'd focus on the top half of the river from Supply Road to Brown Bridge Dam access. Below that the private bridges get taxing - at least in spring water levels.

Strange, I didn't come across a single fisherman but guys at the dam and in Traverse proper. Passed one other paddler in a C-R with a stern full of rocks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sounds like a heck of a day! If you have some pics, post them up. Never been on the Boardman.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

First time posting pics... hopefully this works.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.
I paddled a little Sunday felt good to be out.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep, felt really good. On Sunday I trucked it from the Boardman over to Glen Arbor and paddled the Crystal River for the first time. I was expecting a nice easy paddle - and surprised to find 3 portages in 5 miles. Still, a beautiful river and a fairly relaxing float after the 30 miles from the day before.

Where did you paddle Sunday, Padilen?


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh nothing much. I just was making sure I could still do it. My pup got bigger than I wanted. My medical problems are on going. 
I went to Evert and went in the creek, paddled out and up to River Country Camp ground and floated back.
Like I said nothing much. But it was done- so I can.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Fyi mi state law allows you to portage around obstacles with minimal trespass to navigate a river..


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

I know but its still a bummer having people put you in double jeopardy. You are the one standing on their private property having to explain why you didn't want to go underwater to avoid the obstacle they constructed over the river. Law is on your side but you know how some people are...


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

burntcabin said:


> I know but its still a bummer having people put you in double jeopardy. You are the one standing on their private property having to explain why you didn't want to go underwater to avoid the obstacle they constructed over the river. Law is on your side but you know how some people are...


This!
The Clam river is the same way!
One guy watches and yells. Another the cool guy asks is there are any issues! 
There is another section that is blocked many times. The Clam connects to Mitchell and Cadillac.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

The rivers been higher since they removed the dams and returned it to a free flow river. Plus throw in all the rain we've had lately....

Typically you can make it under all the bridges around the 4th of July when the water level drop down a bit.


----------

